# What is the "social economy"?



## Guest (14 Jun 2004)

*What is the "social economy"?*

Listening to the election coverage on the radio over the weekend several policitians and commentators mentioned the term "social economy" over and over again. Can anybody explain what, if anything, this term means, preferably without veering into any rants for or against specific political parties? Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jun 2004)

*I'm guessing*

My guess is that the Social Economy is the amount of personal services which are unpaid e.g. parents minding their own children or children minding their own parents who would otherwise go into hospital or a nursing home?

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jun 2004)

*Definition*

[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest (14 Jun 2004)

*What is the "social economy"?*

Thanks. It still seems a bit wishy-washy and while everybody was eager to bandy it about nobody seemed to be willing to define it or ask precisely what, if anything, it meant. Everybody seemed to be "for" it though! I guess it's up there with "rights based" in terms of woolly phrases that tend to pepper political discussions these days? :\


----------

